# Vechte / Veenkanaal



## ulli1958m (12. März 2017)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand etwas über die Gewässer Vechte & Veenkanaal / Coevorden-Vechtkanaal  im Bereich De Haandrik sagen?

Für mich die wichtigste Frage: 
Welche Gewässertiefe erwartet mich dort?

Sandiger oder steiniger Grund?
Welche Angelart sollte man wählen.....Feeder, Bolo, Kopfrute?
Welche Fließgeschwindigkeit / Posentragkraft wird benötigt?

Antworten gerne auch per PN


#h


----------



## Frank aus Lev (13. März 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Für mich die wichtigste Frage:
> Welche Gewässertiefe erwartet mich dort?
> 
> #h


Die Tiefe kannst du dir hier schonmal anschauen. Zu dem Gewässergrund kann ich nichts sagen.

Hier der *Link* zur Webapp*, *da brauchst du dir nur dein Gebiet raus suchen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. März 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*

Mein Revier! 

Untergrund ist eher sandig, aber wenn du in der Nähe von einem Wehr angelst kann es schon mal steinig werden.

Fließgeschwindigkeit ist unterschiedlich, kommt drauf an, wie weit die Wehre geöffnet sind, aber mit 4-10 Gramm bist du gut aufgestellt. 
Angelart bleibt dir überlassen, ist alles ohne Problem möglich..

Peri Heil wünsche ich dir.. Weißfisch ist echt gut in der Ecke!!


----------



## ulli1958m (13. März 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Die Tiefe kannst du dir hier schonmal anschauen. Zu dem Gewässergrund kann ich nichts sagen.
> 
> Hier der *Link* zur Webapp*, *da brauchst du dir nur dein Gebiet raus suchen.


_*Das ist ja mal ne coole App *_#6
.....dauert zwar bis man alles versteht |rolleyes
Was auch super ist, sind die Km-Angaben bei den Flüssen, denn die findet man sonst mehr oder weniger nur an Brücken/Setzsteinen #6

Danke für`s einstellen ....super #6

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (13. März 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Mein Revier!  Ok...ich komme auch nur als Gast......und da hat man sich zu benehmen :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Peri Heil wünsche ich dir.. Weißfisch ist echt gut in der Ecke!!


Danke für die Infos #6

Wollte nach Ostern dort mal angeln.....werde berichten |rolleyes

#h#h


----------



## sash! (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*

Hallo

Da wir gerade in der Nähe beim Campen sind und der Fluss wirklich wunderschön aussieht: wie war es? Kannst Du von deiner Tour kurz berichte ?

Petri
Sash


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*



sash! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da wir gerade in der Nähe beim Campen sind und der Fluss wirklich wunderschön aussieht: wie war es? Kannst Du von deiner Tour kurz berichte ?
> 
> ...


Bin leider noch nicht da gewesen....hoffe das ich es im Juli schaffe |rolleyes
Vielleicht kannst du ja in den nächsten Tagen berichten #6

#h


----------



## sash! (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*

Ich hab kein Angelzeug dabei 
Bin in der Nähe von Omme und es sieht hier sehr vielversprechend aus...


----------



## MacSpinn (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*

Die navionics app ist ja echt klasse. Aber kann mir jemand mal die ganzen zahlen erklären?


----------



## sash! (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*

Hole den Thread nochmal hoch, da ich in Kürze wieder in der Gegend um Almelo unterwegs sein werde und mich die Vecht sehr reizt. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen zu teilen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*



sash! schrieb:


> Hole den Thread nochmal hoch, da ich in Kürze wieder in der Gegend um Almelo unterwegs sein werde und mich die Vecht sehr reizt. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen zu teilen?


Je nach Fischart kannst du in der gesamten Region gute Stellen finden um deinen Fischen nachzustellen.

Ich selbst bin da ein paar Mal - großflächig - mit der Spinnrute auf Raubfische unterwegs gewesen. Barsche, Hecht und Zander waren alle dabei vertreten.


----------



## sash! (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vechte / Veenkanaal*

Wollte aktuell v.a. Friedfischen nachstellen. Also gechillt mit der Feeder und/oder auf Karpfen. Da sieht die Vechte ganz vielversprechend aus.


----------

